# 5 gallon iwagumi fluval chi



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Hope you guys enjoy.

Fluval chi 5 gallon
13w Fluval ebi light
ADA ryuoh stone
ADA amazonia 
Dwarf hair grass only
Zoomed 501













































Side view..

































7/29 flooded!


endler said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok i love the captions ! and lobsters and cray fish will kil any thing they can catch including beatas


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha. The betta actually died of unknown reasons in another tank with no predator in it. So since I didnt wnna throw my 45 dollars in the garbage I decided to feed it to my crayfish... he molted 3 days after eating betta!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You are hilarious, I look forward to seeing more of this journal. Btw, that ryouh stone set up is awesome.


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Reckon said:


> You are hilarious, I look forward to seeing more of this journal. Btw, that ryouh stone set up is awesome.


Thanks for the compliments!! I wonder how long it will take for me to see some progress

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hard to say how excel will help grow dwarf hair grass. I guess you can try for a month or two before picking up a co2 kit.


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Hard to say how excel will help grow dwarf hair grass. I guess you can try for a month or two before picking up a co2 kit.


Yeah. Ill see whether theres a cheap co2 system that gets put up for sale here..if not then excel will have to do in the mean time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

If you cant get a co2 system and want one I would just keep the drystart up till you can buy one


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

blurry said:


> If you cant get a co2 system and want one I would just keep the drystart up till you can buy one


K, thats the plan! No co2 no flood. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice tank, i was think about to get one of that but too expensive to buy. I guess the grass is from west aq in downtown.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

stan6595 said:


> Nice tank, i was think about to get one of that but too expensive to buy. I guess the grass is from west aq in downtown.


Welcome to BCA. That is a nice set up where everything is ready for the hobbyist; however, if you are working with a budget then you can probably put together some nice 10gal setups from our classifieds section or with our sponsors. A standard 10gal tank with hood and light = $20. Heater $10. Filter $5. Gravel/Sand or fertile substrate $5-$15. Or skip the heater and stock some hardy fish that can handle a lower room temperature. Voila good to go for less than or around $50.


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

stan6595 said:


> Nice tank, i was think about to get one of that but too expensive to buy. I guess the grass is from west aq in downtown.


Good choice! Its an over priced tank and is not worth the money imo. I regret getting it but im too lazy to get rid of it lol. Welcome to BCA!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Tanks flooded!
Should I remove the rings and carbon from my zoomed 501 and add more sponge instead?
Ty in advanced.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

How is the Zoomed 501 working for you? I just bought one too. The intake and spray bar are really long. Did you mod it in anyway?


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Atom said:


> How is the Zoomed 501 working for you? I just bought one too. The intake and spray bar are really long. Did you mod it in anyway?


I havent been uaing this long enough to say much but it feels really well built and the flow is perfect for nano tanks.I just used the black tips without attaching the spray bar..but im eventually going to get 9mm glass lilly pipes to make it look nice! I think the spray bars long cause its meant to be cut to the size u need.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Which lily pipes are you getting? I just ordered the aquatic magic 9mm. Hoping it will work with the filter.


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Atom said:


> Which lily pipes are you getting? I just ordered the aquatic magic 9mm. Hoping it will work with the filter.


The one on ebay for 40 bucks? I was actually looking to get that! Let me know how well it fits then ill get it!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Got my pressurized DIY kit installed today! Decided not to go with a pressurized tank since this system is well over what I need and does not cost hundreds..
1 refill lasts about one and a half month to two months.

Regulator and pressure release valve. acid in 1 bottle and baking soda in the other.









Bubble counter with check valve









Bubbles









Easy hiding spot



























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

looking good so far.. looks like a decent amount of co2 form your diy setup too!


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

shift said:


> looking good so far.. looks like a decent amount of co2 form your diy setup too!


Thanks. Im hoping I dont get an algae outbreak!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

endler said:


> The one on ebay for 40 bucks? I was actually looking to get that! Let me know how well it fits then ill get it!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


My pipes arrived today and they look and work great for the price. I was expecting disaster after reading reviews online, but mine is really well made. They fit the hoses for the zoomed 501 perfectly.

My only problem is I have the tank next to my aquastyle tank and the pipes keep bending even after I cut them shorter. Are you having this problem too ?


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

I actually havent ordered my pipes yet since im not sure where I wnt it from.

Did you change the media for your zoomed?? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

This tank has been shut down 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------

